# What does your name mean?



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

...after a nice conversation with JoCose over the scabillion spellings of my name, and how NO ONE gets it right, we began discussing name origins/meanings, a bit...and I thought it called for a thread! 

So...what does your first name mean? Where does it originate? (I'm gonna have to look mine up, so I'll get back to you!)

I also understand that some are reluctant to share their first names, so, you can tell us what your username means instead, if ya want!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 3, 2006)

duncan, dark warrior.... lol


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Jonathan is my first name, and it's from the Bible.  Jonathan was David's best friend, and it means "Gift of God".


----------



## kelox (Jan 3, 2006)

Kenneth-celtic meaning handsome. Funny how the name suits to a T.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Jonathan is my first name, and it's from the Bible.  Jonathan was David's best friend, and it means "Gift of God".



great name.... love the story about him and davids friendship... if you take after the biblical jonathan... you should be a wonderful friend...a true gift from God..!!


talk about a real oxymoron...my real name means "full of grace"...

i was thinking full of something...but not grace, i cant walk and chew gum at the same time....

people refer to me as china in a bull shop... i mean a bull in a china shop..!!
klutzy!


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine means Victorious People ... and since it's plural, I'm gonna assume that Calliope's assessment of me was dead on ... 

I have no idea what I'm victorious over because I sure do battle a lot ...


----------



## jocose (Jan 3, 2006)

My (real) English name means "God is salvation"  huh, news to me.

My Hebrew name means "A gift from God."  I was named after my great-grandfather, but coincedentily, I was a "surprise" (note that my sister says I was an accident), so my mom says that since I'm the only boy and she always wanted a boy, I was truly a gift.  She didn't know the meaning when they named me.

As for my username, I have mentioned it in another thread, but jocose means funny and witty


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Mine means Victorious People ... and since it's plural, I'm gonna assume that Calliope's assessment of me was dead on ...
> 
> I have no idea what I'm victorious over because I sure do battle a lot ...



preach on sister!!  i'm in the choir!!

i think your very victorious....maybe we should change your name to vikki of the mists or some such....

ok..maybe not....    

your always a winner with me, pallie!!:mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> preach on sister!! i'm in the choir!!
> 
> *i think your very victorious*....maybe we should change your name to vikki of the mists or some such....
> 
> ...


 
well ... GLY for that ... but since you're drunk today ... it's with a grain of salt that I receive this compliment ... 

(joining ya as soon as possible ... stopping at Rafferty's on the way home ... see you at Riverside about 5:15 or so?  'Ritas?  Capt. Morgan & Coke?  What's your poison today?  I'm buying ....)


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's one meaning I found for mine! 

Variant of Cory meaning variously - From the round hill; seething pool; ravine


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

haha...looks like I'm a guy: 



> Corrie/Corry is an anglicization of the Irish surnames Mac Gothraidh , Ó Comhraí, Ó Comhraidhe, and Ó Corra. Gothraigh ("Godfrey"), Comhrai(dh), and Corra("spear") are all first names, *though all male.*


----------



## EmilyM (Jan 3, 2006)

Emily means "industrious, eager", and I think it's of Old German/Latin origin. (According to the internet).


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

anyone got one of them websites that tell ya what your name means?


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Wooohooo! I'm a girl again! 



> corry /Female /Dweller near a hollow /Irish




JonMikal, I just did a google search that said "meaning of the first name Corry. (otherwise I kept getting surnames)


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

ok, i'll try that. thank you!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always heard that my name means Palm Tree but I like this website's definition better. :mrgreen:
http://www.babynamesworld.com/
Name: Tammy
Gender: female
Origin:	Hebrew
Meaning: perfect one


----------



## Calliope (Jan 3, 2006)

Try here:  http://www.behindthename.com/


----------



## Calliope (Jan 3, 2006)

Linda:  

This name could be derived from several sources. It could be from Spanish _linda_ meaning "beautiful"; it could be a short form of BELINDA or MELINDA; or it could be a short form of Germanic names ending with the element _linde_ meaning "soft, tender".


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

My name would be Eric, and it would mean 'honoured ruler,' 'complete ruler,' or 'kingly, ever so powerful'.

Wow I like this.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

You can always search for your name on Wikipedia. www.wikipedia.org


----------



## uberben (Jan 3, 2006)

Benjamin (Ben)

From the Hebrew name Binyamin which means "son of the right hand". Benjamin in the Old Testament was the twelfth and youngest son of Jacob and the founder of one of the southern tribes of the Hebrews.

My parents told me they like the name because it sound good with a Title in front of it, like Dr Benjamin Berndt. I told them that was a weak reason.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

*JOHN* 
*Gender:* Masculine 
*Usage:* English, Biblical 
*Pronounced:* JAHN [key] 
*Extra Info:* Popularity, Related Names, Namesakes, Name Days, Websites, Comments 
*Options:* Contribute Information, Add to List English form of _Johannes_, which was the Latin form of the Greek name _&#921;&#969;&#945;&#957;&#957;&#951;&#962; (Ioannes)_, itself derived from the Hebrew name _Yochanan_ meaning "YAHWEH is gracious". This name owes its consistent popularity to two New Testament characters, both highly revered as saints. The first was John the Baptist, the forerunner of Jesus Christ and a victim of beheading by Herod Antipas. The second was the apostle John, also supposedly the author of the fourth Gospel and Revelation. The name has been borne by 23 popes, as well as kings of England, Hungary, Poland, Portugal and France. It was also borne by the poet John Milton and the philosopher John Locke. 


thanks Linda!

seems i better tighten up, eh?


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> My name would be Eric, and it would mean 'honoured ruler,' 'complete ruler,' or 'kingly, ever so powerful'.
> 
> Wow I like this.



Oh GAWD!!! I am SOOO not telling that to my boyfriend (same name different spelling)


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 3, 2006)

Apparently mine means "One who hears", which is not entirely accurate considering how many times I say "huh?". I'm not sure if there is a Greek/Hebrew name for "One who wasn't paying attention" :mrgreen:. Another possible reading is "One who obeys". Here I think "One who will do it tomorrow" might be better :mrgreen:.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

Strangely, any searches I do on Hertz van Rental just return car adverts. Anyone know why?

Guess it might mean 'one who hires out cars'....


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

If I combine my first and middle, I come out with Of Noble Birth Victorious People

I'm still plural ... but I'm ROYALTY!!!

Where the heck is my tiara?!?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Where the heck is my tiara?!?!


You're sitting on it.


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Guess it might mean 'one who hires out cars'....


 
Don't be silly... the Bible was sponsored by EasyCar. Hence that reference to Stelios. What? no-one spotted that? Try reading it again


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 3, 2006)

*TODD*   m   English
From a surname meaning "fox" from Middle English _todde_.


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> *TODD*   m   English
> From a surname meaning "fox" from Middle English _todde_.



Hey! Is that why the fox in "The Fox and the Hound" is named Todd????


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine is Greek and means "protector of mankind" :hail: 
oh, and has a 4/5 rating :mrgreen:


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Mine is Greek and means "protector of mankind" :hail:
> oh, and has a 4/5 rating :mrgreen:


 
Does that mean you can only protect 4/5 of mankind? Who will protect the other 20%? :stun:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Does that mean you can only protect 4/5 of mankind? Who will protect the other 20%? :stun:


It probably includes you - so you're on your own


----------



## airgunr (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine is William and according to the site Linda provided http://www.behindthename.com/ it means:

From the Germanic name _Wilhelm_, which was composed of the elements _wil_ "will, desire" and _helm_ "helmet, protection". The name was introduced to Britain by the Normans. It has belonged to several rulers of England, Prussia, and Germany, including William the Conqueror, the first Norman king of England. Another famous bearer was William Tell, a legendary 14th-century hero from Switzerland. In the literary world it has been borne by dramatist William Shakespeare and poet William Blake, as well as contemporary authors William Faulkner and William S. Burroughs.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

Daan is short for Daniel, which means "My judge is God", or "God has judged".
Its Hebrew


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah^^ What he said.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2006)

Cynthia:  "Moon Goddess"

LOL.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Aw Cynthia, you're my moon goddess! lol


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Does that mean you can only protect 4/5 of mankind? Who will protect the other 20%? :stun:


I protect those who praise me.


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 3, 2006)

*ANDREA  (2)* *Gender:* Feminine 
*Usage:* English, German, Czech, Slovak, Hungarian, Scandinavian 
*Pronounced:* AN-dree-a   [key] 
*Extra Info:* Popularity, Related Names, Name Days, Comments 
*Options:* Contribute Information, Add to List   Feminine form of ANDREW
Thanks mom!

Just found that it also means courageous.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Don't be silly... the Bible was sponsored by EasyCar. Hence that reference to Stelios. What? no-one spotted that? Try reading it again



i had heard honda did it..

they all left in one accord......:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i had heard honda did it..
> 
> they all left in one accord......:lmao:


 
and Elvis has left the building ....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i had heard honda did it..
> 
> they all left in one accord......:lmao:


That would explain why Jesus is described as the son of a car painter in my copy of the Bible.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 3, 2006)

*BRITTANY* *Gender:* Feminine 
*Usage:* English 
*Pronounced:* BRIT-nee [key] From the name of the region in the northwest of France, called in French _Bretagne_. It was named for the Briton settlers who fled to France after the Anglo-Saxon invasion of England. 

Named after settlers... lovely. Also.. Brittany is pronounded BRIT-ten-ee, and Britney is pronounced BRIT-nee 

But just to weigh out the boriness of this name, my middle name means "star" in Persian so.. I will forgive my parents


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine means the Bearer (carrier) of Christ! 

My sons name, Noah, means Rest and Comfort! (I wish he would just rest sometimes!  )


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 3, 2006)

And my wife, Victoria, means Victorious! That would explain why she never says sorry!


----------



## Luciano (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine is Pedro and it means rock


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

Luciano said:
			
		

> Mine is Pedro and it means rock


Pedro on, baby  



(I like it)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 3, 2006)

Pedro 'n roll doesn't have the same ring to it!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> *BRITTANY* *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* English
> *Pronounced:* BRIT-nee [key] From the name of the region in the northwest of France, called in French _Bretagne_. It was named for the Briton settlers who fled to France after the Anglo-Saxon invasion of England.
> 
> ...



Well now I'm curious... what is your middle name?  Better yet I'll bug you on MSN about it :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Well now I'm curious... what is your middle name?  Better yet I'll bug you on MSN about it :mrgreen:



Oh neato, unique and beautiful name!


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

Traci (feminine for Tracy)
Origin: Greek
Meaning: Summer, Brave, Harvester
oh and apparently its a short name for Teresa


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 3, 2006)

I bet danelc99 or traci can tell you what my name means  (inside joke)

My name is Sky... so take a guess what that means 

(it means my parents were hippies in the eighties )


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I bet danelc99 or traci can tell you what my name means  (inside joke)
> 
> My name is Sky... so take a guess what that means
> 
> (it means my parents were hippies in the eighties )



*raises hand*

I know! I know!

It means that your parents were hippies!!!!!


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 3, 2006)

IAN   m   Scottish, English
Modern Scottish form of JOHN


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 3, 2006)

Norman French form of the Germanic name Alberic which meant "elf power", composed of the elements alb "elf" and ric "power". Alberic was the name of the sorcerer king of the elves in Germanic mythology.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 3, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I bet danelc99 or traci can tell you what my name means  (inside joke)
> 
> My name is Sky... so take a guess what that means
> 
> (it means my parents were hippies in the eighties )


Your name was a big mystery!


----------



## Alison (Jan 3, 2006)

Alison: Of Noble Birth

And the kiddos:
Evelyn: Lively and Pleasant
Christopher: Christ-bearer
Lucas: Light


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I bet danelc99 or traci can tell you what my name means  (inside joke)
> 
> My name is Sky... so take a guess what that means
> 
> (it means my parents were hippies in the eighties )



I JUST now noticed that you already said in your post that your parents are hippies! Here I thought I was bein witty, and instead I just look dumb!


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I bet danelc99 or traci can tell you what my name means  (inside joke)




:blushing:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Norman French form of the Germanic name Alberic which meant "elf power", composed of the elements alb "elf" and ric "power". Alberic was the name of the sorcerer king of the elves in Germanic mythology.


So are you are in charge of the TPF pixies too?


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 4, 2006)

Troy
Gender: Boy
Pronunciation: troy
Origin: Irish, Gaelic
Meaning: "Descendant of the footsoldier."
Notes: Surname given to those who migrated to England from the French city of Troyes after the Norman conquest of 1066. As a given name, Troy may derive from the ancient Greek city where the Trojan wars were fought. Actor Troy Donahue made the name popular in the 1960s and 1970s. Jane Fonda named one of her children Troy. Football player Troy Aikman.
Variants: Troi, Troye
Other names starting with: Tr-, Tro-
Other names ending with: -oy, -roy
Popularity: The name Troy ranked 138 out of 1219 (Top 11%) as a first name for males of all ages in the 1990 U.S. Census. The name Troy ranked 4348 out of 88799 (Top 5%) as a surname for males and females of all ages in the 1990 U.S. Census.

And I was named for the actor named above Troy Donahue

My last name is also Irish (catholic)


----------



## essjayyell (Jan 4, 2006)

Samuel - from a Hebrew word which means "name of God" or "heard by God"


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2006)

The name *Robert* means "bright fame", derived from the Germanic elements _hrod_ (fame) and _beraht_ (bright). The Normans introduced this name to Britain. It belonged to three kings of Scotland, including Robert the Bruce who restored the independence of Scotland from England in the 14th century.
  The name may be shortened to the nicknames Robby/Robbie/Rabbie (in Scotland), Robban (Sweden), Bob/Bobbers/Bobby/Bobert, and Rob. The dutch form is Robbert.
  The Italian form of the name, Roberto, became ideologically motivated in the time of the Rome-Berlin-Tokyo Axis, from the name of the three capitals: _Ro_me, _Ber_lin, and _To_kyo.


----------



## Glorsclaws (Jan 4, 2006)

My real name is Gloria...stands for Glory...hum, ya dont say!!!

My cybername was gonna be WhoresClaws after I met some-one who said my long nails made him cringe & he thought they looked like whores claws (charming).
Thought it just might give the wrong impression if I went with the above so settled on Glorsclaws...but everyone calls me Glo...no, I said *Gl*o!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

Glorsclaws said:
			
		

> he thought they looked like whores claws


Perhaps he spoke from experience - or maybe it was just wishful thinking.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 4, 2006)

Carolyn......beautiful woman...and womanly child!



Would that be considered an oxymoron?


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 4, 2006)

Jason has greek origins (Jason & the Argonauts) which means "Healer", so if Alex can't protect you, and you get clobbered, come see me and i'll heal you... 

The name Jason is also found in Acts 17:5-9 as a translation from the Hebrew name Joshua. 

It was the most popular male name in the US for the year i was born.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 4, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Jason has greek origins (Jason & the Argonauts) which means "Healer", so if Alex can't protect you, and you get clobbered, come see me and i'll heal you...
> 
> The name Jason is also found in Acts 17:5-9 as a translation from the Hebrew name Joshua.
> 
> It was the most popular male name in the US for the year i was born.



Were you born in 75 per chance....My oldest son's name is also Jason.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Carolyn......beautiful woman...and womanly child!


They must have had you in mind when they wrote that


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 4, 2006)

close - '77 actually



			
				photo gal said:
			
		

> Were you born in 75 per chance....My oldest son's name is also Jason.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Jason has greek origins (Jason & the Argonauts) which means "Healer", so if Alex can't protect you, and you get clobbered, come see me and i'll heal you...


Now all we need is latex suits and cool nicknames and we're ready to save this world!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 4, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> They must have had you in mind when they wrote that




Awww that's very sweet....I think.......thank you  :blushing:


----------



## David A Sercel (Jan 4, 2006)

David
Origin: Hebrew  
Meaning: "Beloved one"


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2006)

> From the ancient Greek name _&#922;&#959;&#961;&#953;&#957;&#957;&#945; (Korinna)_, which was derived from _&#954;&#959;&#961;&#951; (kore)_ "maiden". This was the name of a Greek lyric poet of the 5th century BC. Also, the Roman poet Ovid wrote love poems about a woman named Corinna.


 from: www.behindthename.com


----------

